
Yacc is Not Dead - pmarin
http://research.swtch.com/2010/12/yacc-is-not-dead.html
======
bediger
Russ Cox: heir to the Thompson and Ritchie throne of systems programming?
Maybe, maybe not, but he sure writes a mean technical blog entry.

